# Cities - your top 20% UberX driver ratings please



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

How brutal are your pax in ratings to Top Drivers in your City?

Found in the latest Android app version.

UberX
4.77 Sacramento
4.82 Athens Georgia
4.82 Boston
4.83 DC
4.83 DFW
4.85 Philly
4.86 Phoenix
4.87 LA
4.88 Austin


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Bahahhahahaa....

DC area is 4.83.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Right on, I am in Austin..mine is 4.92 vs 4.88 but I suck a lot of dick, I say that openly lol and no, I do not mean physically, I am a pawn just like every other ****er on here that posts negative shit to anything positive. Cueeee the haters


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Right on, I am in Austin..mine is 4.92 vs 4.88 but I suck a lot of dick, I say that openly lol and no, I do not mean physically, I am a pawn just like every other ****er on here that posts negative shit to anything positive. Cueeee the haters


Do you spread peanut butter on your upper lip so you dont smell the sweaty balls?...lol


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Please also state platform. I'm UberX


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Stupid question but....how do I pull up that information?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Stupid question but....how do I pull up that information?


Do you have Android phone? Then the latest app has a "rating" tab.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Stupid question but....how do I pull up that information?


In the latest app or your weekly report.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Do you have Android phone? Then the latest app has a "rating" tab.


Nah...iPhone here.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Lol I mean all anyone really wants is to hear about themselves, when glass (fake glass partitions) are in ubers I won't need to bother listening, that would be awesome. It's all chat, cheap and easy ego boosting bullshit gets high ratings, all same to me


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

LA averages 4.87 for the top drivers. However,that could also mean that all the newbies that have taken a dip from their initial 5* are making up the majority of the top 20%.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Digits said:


> LA averages 4.87 for the top drivers. However,that could also mean that all the newbies that have taken a dip from their initial 5* are making up the majority of the top 20%.


I doubt they use newbs as part of 20%, as it would sque the results. 
If it was me, i would use drivers who are full time drivers and have been driving for the past 6month. This way the data is more accurate.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

4.86 Phoenix

I'm 4.81


----------



## tkkp (Oct 12, 2015)

Boston uberx top drivers 4.82


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How brutal are your pax in ratings to Top Drivers in your City?
> 
> Found in the latest Android app version.


dont think you need the latest app
they show this in your weekly email summaries


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

On my DFW Weekly Summary it says rating for top drivers is 4.83.


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

4.82 in Athens, GA according to my weekly summary (I don't have the new app yet)

I'm at a 4.77


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Here is the screen, I was at 4.72 and a driver said, just talk about the pax..no matter how small or big their job is, just act interested, so far it is working out well. Driving is half the job. I do enjoy at least 20% of the conversations a day though! Sounds just like any job in general when you break it down lol


----------

